# Slingshot rifle World Longest 152CM Pulling Power



## robertappleyard66 (12 mo ago)

g,day just wondering if anyone has put one of these through a chronograph and what they think about the workman ship.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Malemute (8 mo ago)

Konrad said:


>


Really innovative! You can contract it to a short size for transport and carrying. I really like those clamps! Do you make your own bands? That is a long stretch! Brian


----------



## robertappleyard66 (12 mo ago)

mate if you didnt make your own bandsets they would cost you an arm and a leg, they say the bands at the fork are 40mm and guessing at the pouch 20 to 25mm for what it is, its well priced and would pack a wallop.


----------



## markhucker74 (4 mo ago)

Konrad said:


>


ive listed some upgrades and tips for these, in the video section


----------



## markhucker74 (4 mo ago)

Konrad said:


>


i use shorter thicker bands, 2mm thick, 1 3/4" wide, 34" draw, for a quicker lock time.


----------



## robertappleyard66 (12 mo ago)

wonder how long the bandsets are mate.


----------

